# Nein du musst die Pommes nicht essen!!!



## maierchen (3 Okt. 2009)

Den es geht auch anders!!
​


----------



## Ch_SAs (3 Okt. 2009)

Ne, Leute kommen auf Ideen , dat gute Essen lol5... wäre mir echt zu schade.


----------



## Crash (3 Okt. 2009)

Noch schnell ein :thx: maierchen und dann auf zu McDonalds....


----------



## Q (21 Okt. 2009)




----------



## SabberOpi (21 Okt. 2009)

Dem Bengel hat wohl niemand beigebracht dass man mit essen nicht spielt


----------



## Q (21 Okt. 2009)

Opi hat wieder Hunger...


----------

